# Foods You Won't Try



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 16, 2007)

Is it close-minded? Yes.

But they look vile, revolting, awful. What WON'T you try?

I will not eat, now or ever, under any circumstances:

Swedish meatballs. They look like balls of cat vomit topped with cat diarrhea. They SMELL like cat vomit topped with cat diarrhea. I am not eating cat vomit topped with shit. If I did, I could just hang out at home.

Sausage balls. Oh great, it's cold, seemingly undercooked sausage with unidentified stuff in it. And it smells rotted. Oh, but it has cream cheese in it! There is NOTHING appealing about a tart, creamy cheese in a hearty meat product with flecks of mystery brown. 

Meat "mousse." Meat is not supposed to be like dessert. Meat is not supposed to be creamy. Thinking about it makes me want to cut my tongue out.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 16, 2007)

Oooh good idea for a thread, thanks! 

Brains.... well really... just NOOOOOOOO!!!! 

I really do believe that people should try food before deciding, no matter how bad it looks, but .... Im a total hypocrite as I could never try brains.


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 16, 2007)

Anchovies.

Pigs feet, cow brains, ....

Jello - food that jiggles scares me. always has.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 16, 2007)

Those little baby squids that my guy, his son, my son, my daughter, her friends eat when we go to Mongolian barbecue.

They freak me out.

They like them

A friend just told me I should try them because the heads pop when you bite them and it's so cool.

EWWWWWWW


----------



## Tooz (Mar 16, 2007)

Anything with cheese, cream or otherwise.


----------



## jamie (Mar 16, 2007)

Things that have never and will never go down the gullet:

beets

goat

caviar

anything that has Aspic in the name

rocky mountain oysters

smoothies - or any drink made with yogurt

mango shakes


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 16, 2007)

most offal-kidneys, brains, intestines, stomach etc. I do like liverwurst and chopped liver but that's as much as I can take. I don't care if I'm inauthentic, I wasn't raised on it, and I can't muster up the taste for it.


----------



## Brandi (Mar 16, 2007)

oysters...man anything that is slimy lol


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 16, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Those little baby squids that my guy, his son, my son, my daughter, her friends eat when we go to Mongolian barbecue.
> 
> They freak me out.
> 
> ...


 
Mother of God BLEUGHHHHHHHHH. I forgot that I couldn't taste the hideous alien baby squids I had last week.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Mar 16, 2007)

Most kinds of offal (although I got a nasty surprise at what turned out to be steak & kidney pie once).

Raw oysters. Never.


----------



## ladebbie (Mar 17, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Is it close-minded? Yes.
> 
> But they look vile, revolting, awful. What WON'T you try?
> 
> ...



 That sounds like how I felt about all animal products when I was a vegan for 5 months straight. All meat smelled like and tasted rotten.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 17, 2007)

jamie said:


> mango shakes


whaaa?
but...but...it's _mangos_. and _ice cream_.


----------



## jamie (Mar 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> whaaa?
> but...but...it's _mangos_. and _ice cream_.



Nope...nuh uh...will never happen. I have had so many horrible experiences with mango pudding at the Indian places that every time I see those mango shakes go by it makes me want to duck under the table until the toxic beverage has passed. Ice cream is good though!


----------



## cactopus (Mar 17, 2007)

jamie said:


> Things that have never and will never go down the gullet:
> 
> ....
> rocky mountain oysters
> ....



Yes... any non-human sexual organs. Most other things are game for me.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Mar 17, 2007)

Squash, beets, squid, octopus, duck, lamb, deer, buffalo, aligator, rabbit, armadillo, goat, brains, organs, anything wild, shark, chocolate covered ants or grasshoppers, nothing on fear factor. Just the basics for me.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 17, 2007)

LIVER!! YUCK!!

Or, any other offal for that matter. I think I would puke if I ate it.

I do LOVE raw shellfish, including oysters, though.


----------



## Friday (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm really not interested in any meat product that you aren't going to see readily at most any grocery store (except elk) and I'm never eating chicken feet no matter how they fix them at the dim sum place.

No beets, cooked carrots or celery. The texture of all three is disgusting and everything about beets (except the color) is disgusting. Canned vegies are mostly disgusting now that I think about it. Mangoes and papayas are musty tasting.

Sweet eggs, in other words any kind of custard or nog you can concoct. Just ick. Marshmallows, meringue, candy corn, any sweet blah with no real flavor.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 18, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Is it close-minded? Yes.
> 
> But they look vile, revolting, awful. What WON'T you try?
> 
> ...



Speaking of cutting tongues out, I will never eat cows tongue, chicken livers, calfs brain, tripe, cracklin's, chicken feet or any fried and/ or chocolate dipped insect.
I could go on and on. My Uncle used to belong to the Explorers Club. He told us about eating lamb's eyeballs at one time. Ugh!!!:shocked:


----------



## Risible (Mar 18, 2007)

Of the top of my head: Brains.

Also: Escargot, organ meat (though beef tongue is okay in small quantities), caviar, fishy-tasting fish, frog legs, game meat (including, I suppose, the bobcat chili I was once offered along with black bear jerky at an office party), most shellfish and seafood including what's that green stuff of the lobster called? and baby octopus, and, goes without saying, cat, dog or bush meat. 

View attachment rhino.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 18, 2007)

Most kinds of beans, especially anything you'd put in chili, or use to make refried beans. It's that lima bean texture, really. Sugar snap, snow peas, or any kind of green bean, I'll eat with no problem. But seriously, that mealy squishy, or slippery texture gives me chills. Blech. *shiver*


----------



## Risible (Mar 18, 2007)

Forgot one (I don't know how I could forget this particular taboo food): the geoduck. Pronounced gooey duck.

And don't tell me, "But, it tastes like scallops!" 

View attachment geoduck3.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2007)

I was the pickiest kid on the planet. That said, in my adult life, I've given alot of foods that I swore off a second chance. And even then, some just don't make the cut:

Tree fruit. Yep. Apples, Pears, Apricots, Peaches, Plums, etc. etc. Mostly too sweet and I can't stand the texture. (Yes, I have two mature peach trees in my yard. But I don't eat any.)

Berries. Yep, all of them. Yech. Although, I'm beginning to warm up to raspberry.

Squash. Yech. There just isn't a way past that taste. 

Oysters and shellfish. Just too fishy for me.  

Olives. I think I would really enjoy a stuffed green olive.. but I don't. 

Chickpeas. Otherwise known as garbanzo beans. Hey! There's the first four letters of the word garbage!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 18, 2007)

Risible said:


> Of the top of my head: Brains.
> 
> Also: Escargot, organ meat (though beef tongue is okay in small quantities), caviar, fishy-tasting fish, frog legs, game meat (including, I suppose, the bobcat chili I was once offered along with black bear jerky at an office party), most shellfish and seafood including what's that green stuff of the lobster called? and baby octopus, and, goes without saying, cat, dog or bush meat.



Um, what's bush meat?

Sounds kinda' sexual to me but then, I've got a naturally dirty mind!!


----------



## Risible (Mar 18, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Um, what's bush meat?
> 
> Sounds kinda' sexual to me but then, I've got a naturally dirty mind!!



No, nothing dirty about it... would that the term referred to what you're talkin' about.

From Bushmeat.net:

_Great apes -- gorillas, chimpanzees, and bonobos -- are being hunted to extinction for commercial bushmeat in the equatorial forests of west and central Africa. A ragged far flung army of a few thousand commercial bushmeat hunters supported by the timber industry infrastructure will illegally shoot and butcher more than two billion dollars worth of wildlife this year, including as many as 8,000 endangered great apes. People pay a premium to eat more great apes each year than are now kept in all the zoos and laboratories of the world. If the slaughter continues at its current pace, the remaining wild apes in Africa will be gone within the next fifteen to fifty years. With them will vanish most of the equatorial rain forest, and the cultures of indigenous people who have lived there for millennia. _

This wording is a little inflammatory and political, but I chose it because I feel very strongly about the subject. In short, bushmeat is wild animal meat from the Americas, Asia and Africa.

Thanks for asking :bow: .


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 18, 2007)

Risible said:


> Forgot one (I don't know how I could forget this particular taboo food): the geoduck. Pronounced gooey duck.
> 
> And don't tell me, "But, it tastes like scallops!"



Yeah, I would totally never try a huge dildo either, Ris.


----------



## Risible (Mar 18, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Yeah, I would totally never try a huge dildo either, Ris.



I wonder if it could be considered "erotic food."


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 18, 2007)

Risible said:


> I wonder if it could be considered "erotic food."




Haha, I bet it has a bad plasticky aftertaste anyways...


----------



## cactopus (Mar 18, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Most kinds of beans, especially anything you'd put in chili, or use to make refried beans. It's that lima bean texture, really. Sugar snap, snow peas, or any kind of green bean, I'll eat with no problem. But seriously, that mealy squishy, or slippery texture gives me chills. Blech. *shiver*



That's actually ironic... in a nobody'd really get it except me kind of way... but I like all beans. I like them for the same reason you don't. People have remarkably diverse tastes


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 18, 2007)

cactopus said:


> That's actually ironic... in a nobody'd really get it except me kind of way... but I like all beans. I like them for the same reason you don't. People have remarkably diverse tastes



I knew _someone_ would get it! I think our diverse tastes are quite the blessing... that way, I have someone to eat my share!


----------



## Canonista (Mar 19, 2007)

Calimari

Liver

Pig's feet

Haggis


I will definitely stay away from rocky mountain oysters.


----------



## ladebbie (Mar 19, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Most kinds of beans, especially anything you'd put in chili, or use to make refried beans. It's that lima bean texture, really. Sugar snap, snow peas, or any kind of green bean, I'll eat with no problem. But seriously, that mealy squishy, or slippery texture gives me chills. Blech. *shiver*



Have you had okra? It makes it's own slime when you cook it. I like it though. If it's breaded in cornmeal then fried it loses the slime.


----------



## ladebbie (Mar 19, 2007)

I used to love lobster and shrimp. I thought that crayfish would taste like lobster when I tried it because it looks like small lobsters. It tasted soo bad! Then I found out that crayfish, lobsters and shrimp are relatives of the cockroach--nothing more than giant insects. Yuck!

If I ever find myself in Oaxaca, Mexico I absolutely refuse to eat their worm or catapillar tacos. 

I don't care how French or chic it may be to eat escargot I absolutely will never willingly eat snails, cooked, dried, raw or otherwise!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 19, 2007)

ladebbie said:


> Have you had okra? It makes it's own slime when you cook it. I like it though. If it's breaded in cornmeal then fried it loses the slime.



I think I've had it fried, but you can count on my being skeeved out by slimy veggies. *again, shiver*


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 19, 2007)

ladebbie said:


> Have you had okra? It makes it's own slime when you cook it. I like it though. If it's breaded in cornmeal then fried it loses the slime.



Okra gets slimy if it's overcooked, and one of the maxims of American country cookin' is: "if it's a vegetable, boil it 'til it's gray!" I used to loathe okra, but I learned to:
(a) pick the smallest pods (no more than 2" long), and 
(b) don't boil them; _steam_ them for about 5 minutes. When the okra turns bright green, it's ready. And it's delicious with a little salt and/or butter.


----------



## Tarella (Mar 19, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> Squash, beets, squid, octopus, duck, lamb, deer, buffalo, aligator, rabbit, armadillo, goat, brains, organs, anything wild, shark, chocolate covered ants or grasshoppers, nothing on fear factor. Just the basics for me.



I love Squash and beets, squid too.....not fond of octopus though or lamb. Deer is good depending on the cut, buffalo actually very tasty, rabbit stew only. Never tried alligator or armadillo and doubt if I would try those. Definately not going to eat any brains or organ meat if I can help it. Shark is awesome if done well*mouth waters*. I once went to a party called GoatFest.....wild party out in a field at night with bonfires, and all you could eat Goat Burgers....I tried it....it was ok.....dont think I will go back for seconds.

One thing that I recently saw and got queezy about was Monkey Brains/meat. It described at length with photos about how to eat Monkey Brains. Said it was recommended for best taste to have fresh brain. 1) Monkey is fed rice wine/Saki till monkey is inebriated. 2) monkey's mouth is taped shut and then while alive placed under table with whole cut through the center, leaving only the top part of the head above the table. 3) the monkey's skull is then cut open 4) diner party then ensues while guests dine on living monkey brain. 5) dulely noted: make sure to tape monkeys mouth well together as not to hear screams and moans as you eat its pulsating brain. CAN I SAY ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

I also had an interesting time at a Polish restuarant in Montreal years ago( I was studying French there). The menu was in polish/french and I ordered what sounded interesting in my beginner French. The dish arrived steaming and with pungent spices. It looked like a stew with whitish membranous long shreds of chewy pieces in it. I and my table partners were curious about what exactly the stew consisted of.....one side of the white long pieces of tissue was flat and smooth, the other was membranous. Made me think of something from the sea perhaps. Well in the end curiousity killed the cat and my appetite when I asked the bartender in french, what exactly was the dish that I had just left half behind. He laughed out loud and slowly told me in French. It is a stew made of spices and cow stomach. I said with horror, " Cow stomach???" He laughed again, now harder, and in English this time, " Yaaaa Cow Stomach. Its probably the only time that I have been nauseated just by the thought of something.

I could go on . Thankfully I am no longer the type to search out new and 'different' and 'exciting' dining experiments, though I can tell you that I can get quite excited by going out on dates to finer restuarants.

Tara


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2007)

Organ meats except chicken liver!

Brains 

Anything reptilian or Amphibian.:huh:

Cat or dog.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 20, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Okra gets slimy if it's overcooked, and one of the maxims of American country cookin' is: "if it's a vegetable, boil it 'til it's gray!" I used to loathe okra, but I learned to:
> (a) pick the smallest pods (no more than 2" long), and
> (b) don't boil them; _steam_ them for about 5 minutes. When the okra turns bright green, it's ready. And it's delicious with a little salt and/or butter.



I like any and all okra. It's my absolute favorite veggie. I had some salted de-hydrated ones a few weeks back... kind of okra chips.

The slime is useful. It thickens gumbos and bisques. It's like natural corn starch.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok the only meats I will eat are beef, turkey, chicken, pork veal. and I will only eat the meat of it NO organs NO feet NO crazy ass crap like that. 

I wont eat a fish that still has eyes in it. I will eat almost no fish unless its fried and I have tartar sauce. 

Im sure there is a lot more but I cant think of it now.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Squash. Yech. There just isn't a way past that taste.



Fuzzy...cut yellow squash into medallions. Toss in some cornmeal and then fry.

OMG so good!...or you can cut them into a quarter moon shape..toss with okra and raw, sliced potatoes..coat it all with cornmeal and fry GOOD GRAVY so good!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 20, 2007)

Or slice four/five squash into medallions, boil & mash like potatoes, and combine with:
1 beaten egg; 1/2 cup buttermilk; 1 medium onion, chopped; 3/4 cup self-rising corn meal; and 1/4 cup all-purpose flour. Drop by tablespoons into hot oil and fry five minutes: squash puppies!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 20, 2007)

All meat makes me want to hurl minus crab. I don't know why. I don't have any qualms eating it. I think maybe because they terrify me and I'd rather kill them and show them who's boss? I have a long list of meats that REALLY gross me out (mirrors most already posted) but there's no reason to go through it.

So if I'm allowed to keep within my chosen dietary restrictions, thus far I can think of no food I won't try! That's kind of neat when you think about it.

C'mon plant kingdom, gross me out!


----------



## panhype (Mar 21, 2007)

I eat ANYTHING. In general. I just takes somebody to convince me of it.

So yeah, i once even had brain. That was in a Turkish bar/restaurant place i used to go to quite often. The owners convinced me to try it. And it was sorta okay. 

And the escargots (vineyard snails): Nothing better than having them with garlic butter :eat2: - - okay, i grew up in a wine region and there you get them in any restaurant.

But you would have a hard time to convince me of any of those:
Tongue
American cheese
Any kind of low end ham or sausage
Anything with aspic/or meat with jelly (maybe that's the same ??)
Anything overcooked
Most of precooked/frozen ready to buy dishes

But Jamie, what's up with the mango shakes? *Gets parcel ready containing delicious mangolassi* 

And Ruby: no complaints about Haggis being mentioned ?


----------



## Brenda (Mar 21, 2007)

""American cheese""

It is not as gross as you think, you just need to avoid the pre packaged brands in the grocery store. If you get a decent deli brand like Boars Head it can be great on a burger.

Brenda


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 21, 2007)

Yah, Panhype, Brenda's right, American cheese is pretty good. Damn good, in fact, melted, and it was many Americans' introduction to cheese (I think it was mine, on burgers maybe?) Hence a big influence on many esteemed fat females.

Me being all health-foody as I am now, if it were in my power I'd decree American cheese be made without artificial coloring.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 21, 2007)

lol Panhype I just saw the haggis-hater  . Well of course there is nothing worse in haggis than there is in sausages, so that's a silly one to not try if he eats sausages. And he is missing out on a tasty dish, so.. his loss  I have introduced two people to haggis in the past year, both of whom thought they wouldn't like it, and both ended up really enjoying it and eating a large portion. 

I haven't had the opportunity to try escargots but I most definitely would, I think they sound great cooked in garlic butter. You are very brave trying brains, I get annoyed that I can't bear to try this food, but... something just stops me! 

I must say that tongue really is delicious and I'm sure you would enjoy it if you tried. It has a different flavour to other sliced meats, very nice indeed. My mouth is watering thinking of it. It does however tend to have a little edge of jelly on it, which isn't aspic but is produced when the tongue has been pressed. It is tasty though and little enough jelly at the edge of a slice that you could easily take it off. I would NOT like to have to prepare tongue myself, I used to watch my granny doing it. But to buy some sliced at the shop, its yummy!!

Oh and I agree about mango lassi, my brother in law loved it and used to make it for me with his blender, delicious!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 21, 2007)

neat thread 

My list would include ANY meat/egg food. I am a vegetarian for religious reasons and couldnt bring myself to eat the stuff. I have been a vegetarian my whole life. I'm also a recent vegan but still have dairy once and a while but rarely.

Of the things i CAN eat but wont are: mealy apples like red delicious, beets, squash other than yellow or zucchini, bananas (unless its in a baked good, otherwise the texture is yucky), canned mushrooms (makes me think of eating snails or slugs), fresh tomatoes (too slimy). I think most of my dislikes have to do with texture of food.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 21, 2007)

lamb, duck, organ meat, squab, veal(not for taste reasons but for animal rights issues) licorice


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 21, 2007)

Natto. The smell alone kills me. 

I love almost all Japanese food but I'm afraid of natto. 

anticipating not everyone necessarily knowing what it is, I hereby offer a link to a hilarious episode of "Steve Don't Eat It", starting natto: 

http://www.thesneeze.com/mt-archives/000169.php


----------



## panhype (Mar 22, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Yah, Panhype, Brenda's right, American cheese is pretty good. [...]


Okay then  Send me a sample and i'll try it (Maybe just the stuff they're selling over here sucks ? )

I would think that many dislikes only have to do with random bad experiences (randomly buying inferior quality) - something that i tried to explain to cactopus who doesn't like Swiss cheese.



Ruby Ripples said:


> lol Panhype I just saw the haggis-hater  . Well of course there is nothing worse in haggis than there is in sausages, so that's a silly one to not try if he eats sausages [...]


Must say i'm quite picky regarding sausages. And i eat only those that have small pieces of real meat and not an entirely smooth texture. Germans make a distinction between "grobe" and "feine" wurst - dunno how to translate that.
But i'd definitely try Haggis. Where i grew up there's a local speciality called 'Saumagen' (= pig's stomach). And everybody who only hears the word makes a grossed out face. But actually the stomach is only used as the enclosure, it gets stuffed and thus the ingredients get boiled under pressure (and nothing of the flavor will get lost). People don't eat the stomach itself. The former Chancellor Helmut Kohl is from the same area and introduced it to all his official guests. And nobody did complain. And i too have convinced quite a few people.

I'm mentioning this cause i saw quite often people referring to Haggis when they heard of Saumagen.



Ruby Ripples said:


> l
> I must say that tongue really is delicious and I'm sure you would enjoy it if you tried.


That is doubtful  As a kid my parents took to me to a French fiesta where i happened to get grilled tongue. One of my most horrible experiences. Only a very trustworthy cook could convince me to try that again


----------



## panhype (Mar 22, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> ... mealy apples like red delicious,...


There you mentioning something. Nearly all kinds of apples they're selling over here - at least in the regular (mainstream) stores - are mealy. I love apples but i almost stopped buying them


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Mar 22, 2007)

panhype said:


> Must say i'm quite picky regarding sausages. And i eat only those that have small pieces of real meat and not an entirely smooth texture. Germans make a distinction between "grobe" and "feine" wurst - dunno how to translate that.



Coarsely ground (grobe) vs. finely ground (feine). I'm the exact opposite: I love the finely ground texture of English/Irish sausages, which are hard to find around here. I've got to say, I haven't put that much effort into finding them, though. I just appreciate them when they appear.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 22, 2007)

Fennel and anything that tastes like black licorice, the goat and sheep heads they sell in Little Italy for Easter, Clams, Cashews, Okra, Kidneys, Octopus...are tops on my no way no how list. 

I do eat things that some people think are icky, like the Green Gland in Lobsta, Sweetbreads, Liver, Brussel Sprouts and Oysters (nothing wrong with snot on the half shell...j/k)


----------



## jamie (Mar 22, 2007)

panhype said:


> But Jamie, what's up with the mango shakes? *Gets parcel ready containing delicious mangolassi*



I think it is the projectile vomiting I experienced the two times I was coerced into eating mango pudding. The taste was kinda gross, but second time around.....really gross.  

Yeah, I am really lady-like huh?

At dinner a week ago, my friends told me that I am the pickiest eater they know, but it is not true. I eat a lot of things that others don't - pickled bologna, pickled eggs, turtle soup, hominey and I have already documented my love for lunchmeat....there are just texture issues that send me over the edge in the food department.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 22, 2007)

panhype said:


> Okay then  Send me a sample and i'll try it (Maybe just the stuff they're selling over here sucks ? )
> 
> I would think that many dislikes only have to do with random bad experiences (randomly buying inferior quality) - something that i tried to explain to cactopus who doesn't like Swiss cheese.



I must've missed that. No offense but I'm exactly the type of gourmand that you wouldn't have to explain situation and "real-deal" to. I go out of my way to track down rare and very expensive ingredients as I have a very eclectic sense of taste and obsessive compulsive nature about being "authentic" in everything food. I don't care for the Swiss types of cheese that are semi-firm with holes. It may seem that I can't name too many names but that is because I've avoided those in general after trying many types and quickly forgetting about them because they weren't that tasty. I don't dislike them I just don't like/love them.



panhype said:


> Must say i'm quite picky regarding sausages. And i eat only those that have small pieces of real meat and not an entirely smooth texture. Germans make a distinction between "grobe" and "feine" wurst - dunno how to translate that.



That would be grosse / große (not a B... it's a scharfes S which = ss)
and feine... literally coarse and fine.

I too would try haggis if presented with it.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 22, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Coarsely ground (grobe) vs. finely ground (feine). I'm the exact opposite: I love the finely ground texture of English/Irish sausages, which are hard to find around here. I've got to say, I haven't put that much effort into finding them, though. I just appreciate them when they appear.



Me TOO!

YAY for Bangers and Chipolatas!

This fine texture and that melt in your mouth nature is often produced by butcher's bread (called rusk). The banger isn't as high a percentage meat as most other sausages.

I used to drive well over 60 miles to a mom n' pop tea shop that was only open on the weekends that served tea and British food + British groceries. They had a deal with the local butcher and it was wonderful sausage. I'd get a plateful and then several pounds of frozen bangers and scotch pies along with some cans of mushy peas and HP curry sauce to take home. They had really good loose tea too.

Another good one is Boudin :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## panhype (Mar 22, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Coarsely ground (grobe) vs. finely ground (feine). I'm the exact opposite: I love the finely ground texture of English/Irish sausages, which are hard to find around here. I've got to say, I haven't put that much effort into finding them, though. I just appreciate them when they appear.



Thanks for the explanation. My strong preference for the coarse ones is not texture related but has only to do with the taste and the better ingredients used in them. The fine ones - at least in Germany - taste so yucky (for me) that i only could get them with the double amount of ketchup or mustard - in other words i try to avoid them. Never heard of English/Irish sausages.. but yeah, i would test-eat those


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 22, 2007)

panhype said:


> There you mentioning something. Nearly all kinds of apples they're selling over here - at least in the regular (mainstream) stores - are mealy. I love apples but i almost stopped buying them




That is just a bummer! I would certainly miss my apples if i lived there! We have some yummy crisp juicy apples here. I live in California which is a stones throw from Washington (the apple state) and we get a wide variety of yummy apples. I love Fuji apples. They are crisp, juicy and sweet. I love apples. They're high in fiber and low in sugar for a fruit  I think i am really blessed with the sheer abundance of fresh produce that is made within an afternoon drive of my home. I live in the farm belt of California so the farmers markets are full of yummy fresh produce.


----------



## panhype (Mar 22, 2007)

cactopus said:


> I must've missed that. No offense but I'm exactly the type of gourmand that you wouldn't have to explain situation and "real-deal" to. I go out of my way to track down rare and very expensive ingredients as I have a very eclectic sense of taste and obsessive compulsive nature about being "authentic" in everything food. I don't care for the Swiss types of cheese that are semi-firm with holes. It may seem that I can't name too many names but that is because I've avoided those in general after trying many types and quickly forgetting about them because they weren't that tasty. I don't dislike them I just don't like/love them.



Ha ha.. would think i'm not that different. Particularly regarding both the eclectic and the obsessive compulsive aspects. Reminds me of my experience with marmalade. I got spoiled with homemade marmalade cause my mom is excellent with that. So she made considerable efforts to reduce the sugar but still achieve a quite firm texture (it is doable !) - resulting in a fruitier taste. When i moved to another area (and run out of mom's supplies) i got horrified about the stuff they were selling in the stores. Even the really expensive brands came overly too sweet and with a flat, stale fruitiness. In the end i tried one of the cheapest brands on the market - that one didn't even attempt to taste like 'homemade', it was something else and i liked it, no kidding.

As well i'm not taking efforts to get hardly available food. I only buy what's available in the bunch of shops in my neighborhood, period. I mean there's the KDW, about 30 mins away from here, and there you can get almost anything. F. ex. i expect them to have something like 100 different kinds of Hungarian salami... it's not that expensive like you would think but i definitely don't have the interest in spending my time that way.


----------



## panhype (Mar 22, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> That is just a bummer! I would certainly miss my apples if i lived there! We have some yummy crisp juicy apples here. I live in California which is a stones throw from Washington (the apple state) and we get a wide variety of yummy apples. I love Fuji apples. They are crisp, juicy and sweet. I love apples. They're high in fiber and low in sugar for a fruit  I think i am really blessed with the sheer abundance of fresh produce that is made within an afternoon drive of my home. I live in the farm belt of California so the farmers markets are full of yummy fresh produce.



Sure thing, Megan. The problem here is not so much availability (in general) but clueless consumers who tend to buy fruits that look the 'best', most evenly or whatever. I used to buy Cox Orange apples (not terrific but far better then Golden Delicious, Braeburn etc) but for most people apparently they don't look that 'well designed' compared to others and aren't that easy to get anymore.

It's true though that people living in areas having the farms close by might have a better idea that the 'processed' looks of a fruit or vegetable doesn't mean much regarding its taste.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Mar 22, 2007)

panhype said:


> It's true though that people living in areas having the farms close by might have a better idea that the 'processed' looks of a fruit or vegetable doesn't mean much regarding its taste.



Very true. The local university has a test orchard right up the hill from my office. On Fridays during apple season, they sell whatever they've picked during the week for $.75 a pound, and some of the yummiest apples are some of the ugliest. My favorite one hasn't been given a name yet, just a reference number - it's like a Braeburn , only tarter and juicier. :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 22, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> All meat makes me want to hurl minus crab.
> .....C'mon plant kingdom, gross me out!



I wanna see you hurl minus crab (at a safe distance.) Is that wrong?


----------



## Brenda (Mar 22, 2007)

"I wanna see you hurl minus crab (at a safe distance.) Is that wrong?"

Yes it is very, very wrong.


----------



## Pink (Mar 22, 2007)

potted meat on crackers- my hubby eats this for a snack
looks like alpo to me bleeecky

Lots of other things actually I am a picky eater especially when it comes to meat products.


----------



## Friday (Mar 22, 2007)

Smells like Alpo too. My Dad used to eat that stuff.


----------



## OggggO (Mar 24, 2007)

Organ meats, although I do want to taste haggis just to say I have, with an exception for chicken gizzards (Why did Mrs. Winners have to buy Lee's?  They had the best gizzards ever and Mrs. Winners are awful)

insects and other non-shellfish arthropods

fugu, I'm really curious about the taste, but I'm not willing to take the risk

souse - no, just no, even Bill Gates doesn't have enough money to get me to put that in my mouth

I will, and have tried, just about anything else, although I'm hesitant about fruits because I usually don't like them


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm pretty adventurous. 

But these are beyond my boundaries:

- Insects (well big crunchy ones and anything that still looks "buggy" at least).
- Primate meat
- Dog/cat meat
- Brain/eyeball/kidney/testicle (I have had most other organ meats though)
- Anything served still moving/breathing (although, technically aren't raw oysters still alive when you swallow them? If so, they are an exception.)
- Jailhouse wine


That's pretty much it. Unless I happen across something that looks or smells so unappetizing that I just can't go there.

Tracy


----------



## OggggO (Mar 25, 2007)

I can't believe I completely forgot this but: alcohol. I have literally no tolerance for it: even a dose of Nyquil burns my stomach.


----------



## Ash (Mar 25, 2007)

I won't touch anything that is eaten off of a bone. If it comes to me with a bone in it, I'll probably hurl. That means no fried or rotisserie chicken, pork chops, steaks, etc. And I can't sit at a table with someone who is eating something off of a bone without feeling nauseated.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 25, 2007)

I finally have one! But it is something I have tried once, but never again:

warm sake.


*hurl*


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 25, 2007)

1. Lima Beans 

2. Lobster ( this is only because I got sick from enjoying the "All you can Eat" Lobster Feast at the Douglaston Manor)

3. Rold Gold Tostitos ( didn't care for the taste)


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 25, 2007)

Oatmeal, Salisbury steak, olives, beets, swiss cheese with the holes, anything lunchmeat that has an added yuck factor..like olive loaf or head cheese, okra, fat-free dairy products, sugar cream pie, most fruit pies, gelees
Sushi - Don't hurt me, I've tried it MANY times to no avail. I don't like seaweed or sweet rice nor raw fish
Any fruit and bread combo - fruit danish, pineapple upside-down cake, etc., dates, walnuts, prunes, dried fruit of any kind, anchovies, greens, cabbage rolls with rice, kimchi, jalapenos or any other hot pepper, dark chocolate, most all beans, anything with eyes still on it, smoothies, any yogurt besides strawberry, most berries, raisins, beef liver, red eye gravy, oysters, grits, beer, tomato soup, V-8, Triscuits, Chicken in a biscuit crackers, fruit relish or jam, tapioca pudding, butterscotch anything, licorice (black), banana splits, hash, corned beef, anything pickled, italian sausage, meatloaf (most), honey, imitation crab meat, cream of wheat, green bean casserole, water chestnuts, brains, tongue, intestines... 

This list is not even done..I'm such a picky eater..lol


----------



## cactopus (Mar 25, 2007)

Hehehe... it's like you interviewed me and took notes  I can take your list and make a few amendments to show what I also dislike... note how small it becomes because the other things I love.



Krissy12 said:


> ....., ....., ....., beets, swiss cheese with the holes, .... or head cheese, ....., fat-free dairy products, sugar cream pie, ....., gelees [I don't know what this is]
> ....., ..... - ....., ....., ....., ....., ....., ....., ....., anchovies, greens, ....., ....., ....., ....., ....., anything with eyes still on it, ....., ....., ....., ....., beef liver, ....., oysters, ....., ....., ....., ....., ......, ....., ....., ....., butterscotch anything, licorice (black), ....., ....., ....., ....., ....., ....., ....., imitation crab meat, ....., ....., ....., brains [some], tongue, intestines...
> 
> This list is not even done..I'm such a picky eater..lol



I don't see how you stay alive with a list like that. It reminds me of my ex's uncle in law... he only eats like steak. He went to Japan and subsisted on saltine crackers and water. Where is the joy? Where is the love? How are you a foodie?


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 25, 2007)

cactopus said:


> I don't see how you stay alive with a list like that. It reminds me of my ex's uncle in law... he only eats like steak. He went to Japan and subsisted on saltine crackers and water. Where is the joy? Where is the love? How are you a foodie?



It's because I have a list of what I DO like that is much, much longer. :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 27, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> ...Primate meat...





Krissy12 said:


> ...tomato soup...



I was laughing so much when I realized the diversity of "foods you won't try". 

One woman's tomato soup is another woman's primate meat!


----------



## panhype (Mar 27, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I finally have one! But it is something I have tried once, but never again:
> 
> warm sake.
> 
> ...



But isn't sake supposed to be .... err .. eh *warm*?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 27, 2007)

lol Yes I'm thinking somewhere along the line folk have got confused and are now just listing the food they don't like the taste of, NOT food that they refuse to try. I didn't include tripe or okra in mine because I have had a tiny nibble of them both and found them foul.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 27, 2007)

Head Cheese
Tripe
Raw Oysters, however I will eat Fried Oysters till I burst
Tapioca Pudding...reminds me of fish eyes and glue
Tongue

I was a very picky eater as a child, strictly meat and potatoes, but I've since broadened my list to the point my mother watches me eat stuff and she still don't believe it.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 27, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> lol Yes I'm thinking somewhere along the line folk have got confused and are now just listing the food they don't like the taste of, NOT food that they refuse to try. I didn't include tripe or okra in mine because I have had a tiny nibble of them both and found them foul.



Me? Confused? Neber!!!


----------



## supersoup (Mar 27, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I won't touch anything that is eaten off of a bone. If it comes to me with a bone in it, I'll probably hurl. That means no fried or rotisserie chicken, pork chops, steaks, etc. And I can't sit at a table with someone who is eating something off of a bone without feeling nauseated.



i can't eat meat off the bone either.

commence with the dirty jokes folks.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 27, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> lol Yes I'm thinking somewhere along the line folk have got confused and are now just listing the food they don't like the taste of, NOT food that they refuse to try...



Yup, I was thinking the same thing. But only you were brave enough to point it out


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> I was laughing so much when I realized the diversity of "foods you won't try".
> 
> One woman's tomato soup is another woman's primate meat!



Exactly. This has been SUCH a great thread and a real pleasure to read.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 28, 2007)

panhype said:


> But isn't sake supposed to be .... err .. eh *warm*?



Only some sake is supposed to be served warm. Some of them are supposed to be served ice cold out of the freezer even. There are whole charts devoted to preparation and serving. A lot of them are hanging on the walls of this local Japanese/Chinese/Korean liquor store.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 28, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> I was laughing so much when I realized the diversity of "foods you won't try".
> 
> One woman's tomato soup is another woman's primate meat!





TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Exactly. This has been SUCH a great thread and a real pleasure to read.



I was just waiting for you to reply on this one. *nudge*


----------



## panhype (Mar 29, 2007)

cactopus said:


> Only some sake is supposed to be served warm. Some of them are supposed to be served ice cold out of the freezer even. There are whole charts devoted to preparation and serving. A lot of them are hanging on the walls of this local Japanese/Chinese/Korean liquor store.



You see.. i didn't know that  And maybe i'll even forget that again  I once had a roommate who CELEBRATED warming up his sake to the right temp and then knock on my door, announcing ...no, not teatime ... "Sake Time ! "


----------



## OggggO (Apr 11, 2007)

Casu marzu


----------

